# Max weight for a Hobby



## 129446 (Nov 12, 2009)

Please can anyone tell me what the maximum weight allowable for a carrying a motorcycle/scooter including the rack for my Fiat Hobby 750 FMSE Tag axel.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Max weight for Hobby*

You will have to weigh your vehicle first.
Weigh the front axle and then weigh the rear bogie.
It is best to weigh the vehicle in what could be termed as road ready ie with all you normally carry inc fuel and driver.
When you have the weight of the 2 rear axles together you can take this away from the plated rear axle weight and this will give you the allowed extra weight you can impose over the rear.
I have a hobby tag axle with a stainless steel bike carrier attached to the chassis with 2 electric bikes on it.
The vehicle is 4,600 kgs gross vehicle weight.
With bikes on board and full of water I am just within the gross weight and within the plated rear axle weights.
One point to be aware of is that you cannot just add the weight of your scooter and carrier together and use this as the "extra" weight over the rear because the real imposed weight will be greater because of overhang. You can find a formula to work out the allowed imposed load. It may be on this forum if you do a search.
Hope this helps.
Mashy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Mashy is quite correct in his advice.
The formula for calculating the allowed load is indeed documented on MHF <<HERE>> however the limiting factor is often the maximum vertical loading limit of the towbar which is usually less than 100kgs unless the towbar is specifically intended for use with a scooter rack. This can effectively reduce the maximum weight of the scooter to 75kg or less.


----------

